# New TT 2.0 TDI roadster owner



## Matrix67 (Oct 29, 2020)

Hello everyone I am Mauro. I got here as a new owner of a TT roadster imported from German. I am Italian currently living in Turkey, so quite a unusual blend here in British environment.
Before I dig into all your posts that will definitely support me in my initial ignorance, I would like to thank you for support, competence and passion.
See you around!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mauro, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Is your Roadster a Mk1, Mk2 or Mk3?


----------



## Matrix67 (Oct 29, 2020)

It is a Mk3 2.0 TDI year 2016.
Derby green pearl effect, 3x Sline,
B&O wheel 19", leather nappa interior.

Unluckily I am missing AUDI drive Select, folding mirrors, hill hold assist, reverse camera and cruise control.
But step by step I will catch up....
Enjoy TT!!!


----------

